# Best paddock fence materials?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Electric tape, or wire that you mark with strips, run on T-posts and straight posts. You can cap the T-posts if you are worried about sharp edges. This type of fence is pretty adaptable and not difficult to move when your needs change again.

T-posts, wire, and chargers can sometimes be found second hand, cutting the cost even more.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

boots said:


> Electric tape, or wire that you mark with strips, run on T-posts and straight posts. You can cap the T-posts if you are worried about sharp edges. This type of fence is pretty adaptable and not difficult to move when your needs change again.
> 
> T-posts, wire, and chargers can sometimes be found second hand, cutting the cost even more.


This.

Electric is cheaper and safer than anything else. Just make sure you're using some kind of tape/wire that the horse *can* break. The point is that the horse should not touch the wire/tape at all, but accidents happen and you don't want the horse cutting himself on the wire. 

I have never heard of horses jumping the electric wire, but some (read: mine) go _under_ it if the top line is too high. Using two lines is considered better.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with electric trap - I've used it and had no major problems. But don't skimp on T-post caps.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Agree with electric cord/tape- make sure you get an adequate charger, though, as the fence itself is not very strong and you're relying on the charge to ensure the horse respects it!


----------



## MBW (Oct 7, 2013)

Electric is a very cheap and easy way to put up fence, just make sure you walk around the pen a couple times making sure it is safe.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I understand having to be cheap. BUT...
I would suggest that you build a small enclosure with wood. I prefer metal rail fencing, which is what I have NOW, but wood is safe and a small turnout area isn't really expensive.
If you don't put the electric up correctly it can be both dangerous and won't work. I have seen many well built electric fencing and many saggy, "accident waiting to happen" fencing, too.
Get some local advice, too. Build the rest with electric, but you should know that you need GOOD insulators, metal fence posts like the ones you see on rural properties next to an Interstate can impale a horse, so DON'T use them!, and you need to check it to make sure that it's hot. Horses can smell the electricity, and when it's right, if you touch it, it will go right through you to ground. Where I kept my horses before I found my rural property, the FO used electric and it was ALways iffy. I found my older, sane gelding one morning with a piece of electric wire, broken off and dragging from his fetlock.
I am lucky that my 5 acre property came WITH house, WITH barn, WITH outbuildings and fencing and was <$100K. My horses have 4 acres of turnout and gates, BUT *they don't NEED that much room.* Yours don't either. Good luck.


----------

